# Owner of Rocky Mountain Drywall dies



## Performance Drywall (May 3, 2010)

New to the site. Talked to a friend Friday and he told me that one of the owners of RMD was found dead in his house on Thursday. Sad when some one passes


----------



## rfenster (May 4, 2010)

Yes-very sad. Tom was a young man at 44 and he leaves behind a wife and three children. My daughter goes to kindergarten with his oldest son.

Condolences to his family.


----------

